

Ask HN: what do you use to calcluate sales tax?  - lsc

hey, so I'm thinking about going retail and selling high-ram servers.  this means I've gotta screw with sales tax, a irritating job because sales tax often varies by county.  amazon claims they will do it for 2.2% for my expected volume.&#60;p&#62;experiences with the amazon payments system?  other ideas?
======
udekaf
I do it low tech - by spreadsheet.

~~~
lsc
that's hardcore. do you have a ridiculous excel macro to look up rates by
county?

